# Ноты Валерия Ковтуна с оф. сайта



## alexeev (11 Апр 2010)

Всем привет!
На сайте Ковтуна появился нотный раздел. Сделал заказ, но пока безответный. Кто-нибудь тоже обращался? Или пока только я? Хотелось бы обсудить эту новость.


----------



## acco (11 Апр 2010)

Написал запрос о ценах на ноты - ответ жду уже 2 дня.


----------



## grigoriys (11 Апр 2010)

Наверное спрос изучается )). Но наверняка цены будут сопоставимы с другими проектами похожего плана.


----------



## acco (11 Апр 2010)

Нотный материал распространяется только в частном порядке. 
Так же ясно то, чтобы получить его, нужно ждать ответа N-количество дней.


----------



## alexeev (11 Апр 2010)

Что ж. Остается ждать... Думаю, что будет все нормально... Если что прояснится - ответьте. ОК?


----------



## acco (13 Апр 2010)

Цитата:


> Цена одного произведения для аккордеона (в две руки) – 10?.
> 
> Цена одного произведения с тремя вариантами нотного изложения
> (аккордеон 2р., партитура, партии каждого инструмента) – 20?.


----------



## 1alex123 (13 Апр 2010)

Я тожe запрос дeлал.

Цитата:


> Форма оплаты нот электронными деньгами (WebMoney, PayPal,
> Яндекс-деньги и т.п.) исключена. За 10 дней до рассылки
> заказанных Вами нот Вам будет выслано письмо-напоминание.
> В течение 10 дней Вам необходимо будет сделать денежный
> ...



Оплата только пeрeводом.
Опять я навeрно пролeтeл :-(


----------



## xgauster (7 Сен 2010)

Интересно, за все все время существования темы, кто-нибудь уже смог раздобыть ноты по этой схеме? Вообще, реально их дождаться? Тоже отправил уже несколько запросов-больше месяца ни ответа ни привета..


----------



## borissz (7 Сен 2010)

xgauster писал:


> ни ответа ни привета..


Аналогично. Заморочки сплошные с нотным разделом. 
Валерий Андреевич в переписке с посетителями сайта обещал исправить положение, но...


----------



## Liliya (7 Сен 2010)

Да такое по моему творится со всеми сайтами которые хоть как то связаны с нотами. Я в разные интернет-магазины делала уже заказов по 5 и вот полгода как жду пока мне их пришлют


----------



## николай2 (7 Сен 2010)

В течение месяца отправляют заказы интернет-магазины:
издательство Композитор СПб.ру
Топ-книга.ру
classica21.ru
My-shop.ru
Muzizdat.ru


----------



## xgauster (8 Сен 2010)

николай2 писал:


> В течение месяца отправляют заказы интернет-магазины:


Да вот только оригинальных нот Ковтуна в интернет-магазинах нет. Подскажите, если кто-то где видел...


----------



## Павел Гречишников (8 Сен 2010)

Делают запись со звука люди. Я делал. 800 рублей страница. Это дорого. Можно найти ребят на "ютубе", играющих произведения Ковтуна, и спросить у них. Мне тоже нужны эти ноты, хотя удобнее заплатить 10 евро и купить их, ну дело тёмное, для тех, кто живёт не в европе, потому что не понятно, что там за переводы и т. д. Лучше в рублях.

Я ещё отправлял одной знакомой из Гнесинки письмо с просьбой дать ноты "Представление о Париже
Она, как сказала, сама со звука снимала.НЕ дала мне, падла;-))Если есть у кого ноты надлежащего качества -"Представление о Париже", готов преобрести по демократичной цене в рублях. Пишите в личку. Либо предложу хороший обмен на интересные ноты, которых нет в сети вообще!


----------



## acco (26 Янв 2011)

*Павел Гречишников*,
В VIP есть эти ноты.. правда рукописные, сам еще переписывал лет 5 назад.


----------



## zaharych (16 Авг 2014)

ноты получил уже как год писал непосредственно в издательство zaharych


----------



## ярина (16 Авг 2014)

Спасибо!


----------



## vaisman2 (16 Авг 2014)

zaharych и vaisman2 - Надо-бы читать наш форум...
Я в общем-то не против чтения, просто у человека проблемы с поиском, а "погуглив" нашел за 1 минуту, мало ли оно как...


----------



## maratik63 (18 Авг 2014)

Может кому надо... :accordion:


----------



## ivankarpovich (18 Авг 2014)

Да есть здесь на форуме несколько сборников Ковтуна, наберите Ковтун и поиск


----------



## maratik63 (18 Авг 2014)

Для тех , кто не нашел... еще один сборник Я тоже искал? Может у кого есть ноты Ян Табачника современные?


----------



## alexeev (11 Апр 2010)

Всем привет!
На сайте Ковтуна появился нотный раздел. Сделал заказ, но пока безответный. Кто-нибудь тоже обращался? Или пока только я? Хотелось бы обсудить эту новость.


----------



## vev (18 Авг 2014)

Для тех, у кого плохо с поиском

Ловите здесь и учитесь все-таки пользоваться поиском


----------



## maratik63 (18 Авг 2014)

Спасибо. было два стало пять сборников. Больше нет ? Если есть , не жалейте. Благо не то , что ИМЕЕТЕ , а то , что становится достоянием людей.Играйте от души и радуйтесь. :accordion:


----------



## vev (18 Авг 2014)

*maratik63*,
их всего ПЯТЬ пока издано, и уж кто-кто, а я вроде ничего не притыриваю от коллег :biggrin:


----------



## maratik63 (19 Авг 2014)

Почему тогда , люди ищут то , что уже выложено? :shok:


----------



## vev (19 Авг 2014)

*maratik63*,

Как правило, потому что:
- лень вызвать "поисковик" и грамотно сформулировать запрос
- лень напрягать мозг
- лень прочитать не только последнее сообщение в ветке, но хотя бы еще пару-трешку предыдущих (не говорю уже о всей ветке). Классическим примером может являться тема Джазовые стандарты... в которой людям лень поднять не то что голову, а лишь глаза на пару-трешку сантиметров. Проще вбить свой адрес и пусть топикстартер парится. Этот тип лени является простым неуважением к раздающим форумчанам (ИМХО).
- отсутствие элементарных навыков работы с информацией. Лень учиться чему-либо новому: итак прокатит

- некорректно названные темы или нежелание раздающих назвать выложенное ими произведение так, чтобы его можно было "зацепить" поиском по ключевым словам: куда как проще назвать файл по названию произведения и выкладывать его уже в таком виде, а не в цифровой абракадабре прямиком со сканера. Это правда можно также отнести к неумению работать с информацией
- лень разобраться с возможностями работы со ссылками. Ссылка прекрасно ищется и в ней вполне, вне зависимости от названия файла, можно дать полное описание раздачи

Короче, всеобщая лень и желанием переложить свою головную боль на чужую голову. По-моему, как-то так. ..


----------



## maratik63 (19 Авг 2014)

Просто пользователям не все доступно. Я думаю так, есть , что попросят коллеги помоги- просто выложи. Не все могут , как то искать. Кстати , первые два сборника по ссылке выводят на недоступную страницу.:accordion:


----------



## vev (19 Авг 2014)

*maratik63*,


----------



## maratik63 (19 Авг 2014)

НАДО ЖЕ ,ХОТЕЛ ВЫЛОЖИТЬ ПАРУ СБОРНИКОВ. ..ЗАБЛОКИРОВАЛИ? :accordion:

Невозможно загрузить файл на сервер!
:diablo:


----------



## vev (19 Авг 2014)

*maratik63*,
А в чем смысл стараться заливать именно на сервер? Заведите себе на яндексе бесплатно диск до 10 GB и спокойна давайте ссылки на файлы оттуда. Гораздо удобнее: оно и Ваше собственное резервное дисковое пространство и доступ с любого компа на него есть


----------

